# I Felt So Sorry For This Guy...



## sczinger (Jun 7, 2018)

I read an old post today from back in June of this year. This poor soul's wife had just up and left him after having an affair with her boss. I could sense the pain in his words and could 100% relate to what he went through. Then I read all the responses he received from people that had been through the same journey and had come out the other side better people for it. Just about everything they offered as advice was right. It's hard to read and hear when your in the initial stages of grief. It was my post... Those were my words... My feelings of desperation at the time. I'm sure many of you have gone back and read your first thread. Today, 13 months after D Day, I see myself from a different perspective. I'm not feeling vengeful, angry, betrayed or any of the wasted emotional energy that I was allowing her to suck out of. Without her knowing it, she has set me free. I'm smiling again. A lot. I'm enjoying life without letting thoughts of her betrayal bring me down. Life is good. Time does heal wounds and with it comes clarity.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

Sometimes when we are thrown into darkness despair, it is hard to see what is in front of us, behind us or to our sides, it is difficult to get a sense of direction, that is when a voice of a someone who cares, who wants to help can lead us into the light by following their words.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Congratulations, @sczinger ~ I'm proud to see that your efforts have paid off! Perhaps, in time, so will mine!

It's no state secret that some of us need much more time than others in learning how to trust and love again!*


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

sczinger said:


> I read an old post today from back in June of this year. This poor soul's wife had just up and left him after having an affair with her boss. I could sense the pain in his words and could 100% relate to what he went through. Then I read all the responses he received from people that had been through the same journey and had come out the other side better people for it. Just about everything they offered as advice was right. It's hard to read and hear when your in the initial stages of grief. It was my post... Those were my words... My feelings of desperation at the time. I'm sure many of you have gone back and read your first thread. Today, 13 months after D Day, I see myself from a different perspective. I'm not feeling vengeful, angry, betrayed or any of the wasted emotional energy that I was allowing her to suck out of. Without her knowing it, she has set me free. I'm smiling again. A lot. I'm enjoying life without letting thoughts of her betrayal bring me down. Life is good. Time does heal wounds and with it comes clarity.


And as time progresses, the changes become exponential. Just wait until 13 months from now, when you look back on this post. You will be even more healed from it. You realize that you hadn't even thought about what had happened to you in weeks or months.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

sczinger said:


> I read an old post today from back in June of this year. This poor soul's wife had just up and left him after having an affair with her boss. I could sense the pain in his words and could 100% relate to what he went through. Then I read all the responses he received from people that had been through the same journey and had come out the other side better people for it. Just about everything they offered as advice was right. It's hard to read and hear when your in the initial stages of grief. It was my post... Those were my words... My feelings of desperation at the time. I'm sure many of you have gone back and read your first thread. Today, 13 months after D Day, I see myself from a different perspective. I'm not feeling vengeful, angry, betrayed or any of the wasted emotional energy that I was allowing her to suck out of. Without her knowing it, she has set me free. I'm smiling again. A lot. I'm enjoying life without letting thoughts of her betrayal bring me down. Life is good. Time does heal wounds and with it comes clarity.


Just make sure you stick around and help the next one that comes through, that's what we are all doing. It's what we did with you when you first got here. You didn't see it but there is light at the end of the tunnel. 

I am thinking of starting another thread like this one.

Except the new one would be this testimonials about how it gets better. I would start it with this post but I would encourage other veterans to post as well basically the same was as this one. 

It's very obvious as it was to me that it's really hard to see that light, but maybe if we could get like years worth of posts from people saying the same thing it would give some people hope. 

Thoughts everyone?


----------

